# Does anyone else feel completely rejected by society?



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

My un sociability isn't so much due to me not trying to get out into society. In fact I've tried many times to be social, only to be pushed back out. I've pretty much given up. I don't know how to explain it, but i feel alienated from society, I feel like there's some kind of intangible wall between me and everyone else. I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me. I have that same feeling of not belonging, of futility, wherever I go: I have to pretend interest in what matters nothing to me.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

|Yes by a very large degree.


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

To be honest, i believe I was the one that rejected society so I don't get the chance to feel rejected. so anyway. What comes around goes around, but that's for the best.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

deanman said:


> To be honest, i believe I was the one that rejected society so I don't get the chance to feel rejected. so anyway. What comes around goes around, but that's for the best.


I think we all do on this forum lol  That's the story of my life. I either get pushed away before i'm close to people, or I get close to people and push them away...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

9mm said:


> My un sociability isn't so much due to me not trying to get out into society. In fact I've tried many times to be social, only to be pushed back out. I've pretty much given up. I don't know how to explain it, but i feel alienated from society, I feel like there's some kind of intangible wall between me and everyone else. I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me. I have that same feeling of not belonging, of futility, wherever I go: I have to pretend interest in what matters nothing to me.


The "wall" part does seem to be a conscious older attempt, or an unconscious development, brought about so as to shield you from society. I used to have a very similar sense, that i was seeing the external world through a looking-glass. In my case this was down to my need at the time to feel protected from what i thought was the world.
In the end we do not know the world, we just know our own perception of it. If you want to feel more at ease, you probably will have to question your current perception of what is around you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I feel like that, but I don't actively try/want to get involved with society, unless it means helping it of course. Other than that I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

It's strange, I didn't think that it was this common (with regards to all of the users who commented). Yes I feel rejected by society despite my attempts to fit in.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

9mm said:


> My un sociability isn't so much due to me not trying to get out into society. In fact I've tried many times to be social, only to be pushed back out. I've pretty much given up. I don't know how to explain it, but i feel alienated from society, I feel like there's some kind of intangible wall between me and everyone else. I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me. I have that same feeling of not belonging, of futility, wherever I go: I have to pretend interest in what matters nothing to me.


i feel you man. its like everything and everyone runs at a different frequency than me, i cant seem to tune in :|


----------



## Joelshep (Oct 1, 2013)

We're all a little bit strange, that's the fun of society. I have trouble focusing on individual one on one's in busy societal situations.

I'm leaving society at dawn, if anyone wants in meet by the city walls at dawn, 3 mornings after the blue moon...we'll ride into the sunset and join a peaceful hippy commune.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd be wondering what I was doing wrong if I didn't.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep but i see it as a good thing


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it me that has the problem I been going to dog training for over 4 months one day a week we all have german shepherds but I cant get a conversation going because I dont have the social skills to and they have not ignored me most of them say hello tbh if my dog did not need to socialize I wouldn't go and every one there talks to each other besides me I just stand they and let my dog play and she loves it but me I hate it anyway that my opinion


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There are moments where I feel like this. It's more that I feel I don't have a place in the world, I don't fit in rather than being actively rejected by society. I'm not sure I have what it takes to really be a part of things.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes I feel this way, but I love being "weird" and "misunderstood". It makes me feel special. I wouldn't want to be another one of the many sheep in the world. Society rejects things that they don't understand so chances are, you're too smart for them anyway.


----------



## SeekingBeyond (Mar 2, 2014)

9mm said:


> My un sociability isn't so much due to me not trying to get out into society. In fact I've tried many times to be social, only to be pushed back out. I've pretty much given up. I don't know how to explain it, but i feel alienated from society, I feel like there's some kind of intangible wall between me and everyone else. I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me. I have that same feeling of not belonging, of futility, wherever I go: I have to pretend interest in what matters nothing to me.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm familiar with the feeling of an invisible wall, but I see myself as ignored or passed over rather than actively rejected.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I isolated myself from society. As much as I want to have companionship I still don't like people.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Total rejection is an amazing thing. I don't think most people truly understand it. Or they wouldn't be so positive about your chances for a recovery.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure whether society has rejected me or I have rejected it. 

Let's just say we came to a mutual agreement that I don't belong.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I feel like I don't fit in a lot. It's difficult to do what the other people do. For example, there's this local group I keep track of on the internet, and the things they talk about..they don't really interest me. They like to banter and have lower level conversations, and I can't connect with it. They also like to meet up in groups, usually at a bar, which doesn't interest me. I often wonder why social events have to involve alcohol. Can't people get together and be awesome and fun while drinking apple juice or something?

So I find myself not being able to engage well in this group. It does suck feeling like you can't fit in. I can't feel comfortable doing the things they do, talking about what they talk about, and can't be bothered to pretend, to "do as the Romans do." It causes me stress to pretend, and stress will kill you  So I try to be as stress free as possible, and that means just finding ways to be me and not worry about others, and just do my best to make a productive, thriving niche for myself where I can be happy.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah. It pisses me off when people say that I'm not even trying/not trying hard enough to make friends or connect with people. I am trying. I am sending the friend-request, I suggest this or that plan, I reach out to make specific plans, only to have it come to naught, because people just don't want anything to do with me.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't feel rejected by it. I don't feel like I'm part of it, though. I keep my distance. I feel like I'm too different to most.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Absolutely. And enjoy is that way.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

9mm said:


> My un sociability isn't so much due to me not trying to get out into society. In fact I've tried many times to be social, only to be pushed back out. I've pretty much given up. I don't know how to explain it, but i feel alienated from society, I feel like there's some kind of intangible wall between me and everyone else. I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me. I have that same feeling of not belonging, of futility, wherever I go: I have to pretend interest in what matters nothing to me.


Me too. It sucks. I try to be social and friendly but people always respond to me in ways that i don't like, or not at all. They do not accept my attempts at being friendly to them or whatever.



9mm said:


> I wouldn't say that I'm anti social, but that society is anti-me.


Yes, this is perfect. I am going to use this quote a lot now.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I've rejected society. Not the other way around.
The very idea of a society existing is stupid.

I've never wanted to be a part of anything, so someone rejecting me, doesn't matter.


----------

